# Fotoratespiel



## Alanium (23. Januar 2008)

Ja, ihr habt richtig gelesen! <3

*Wer den Sänger / die Sängerin / die Band / die Musikgruppe* erkennt, darf als nächstes ein Bild posten. Ich fange dann mal mit etwas ganz leichtem an:


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Januar 2008)

Irgendsone Emo-Truppe? 

Ne, Scherz beiseite...



Greenday? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (23. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Irgendsone Emo-Truppe?
> 
> Ne, Scherz beiseite...
> Greenday?
> ...



FALSCH!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Januar 2008)

Billy Talent!


----------



## Alanium (23. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Billy Talent!



Auch falsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (23. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Irgendsone Emo-Truppe?
> 
> Ne, Scherz beiseite...
> *Greenday?*
> ...


Ich bitte dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ne,ich hab keine ahnung


----------



## Jácks (23. Januar 2008)

vielleicht leto?So heißt das bild xD


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Januar 2008)

Stimmt, jetzt seh ich gerade, dass der Sänger von Greenday sone Pumuckel-Frisur hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (23. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Stimmt, jetzt seh ich gerade, dass der Sänger von Greenday sone Pumuckel-Frisur hat.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Januar 2008)

für mich sehen die 2 gleich aus .. this is the bulevard of broken dings lalalala ;D

ne ernsthaft .. irgend nen emo typ ^^


----------



## K0l0ss (23. Januar 2008)

My chemical Romanec der Sänger? Sosnt keine Ahnung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Januar 2008)

Ich bin mir sicher, das ich den Typen schonmal gesehen habe, kann ihn aber nicht einordnen.


----------



## K0l0ss (23. Januar 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> My chemical Romanec der Sänger? Sosnt keine Ahnung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



TE müsste sich mal melden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (23. Januar 2008)

30 seconds to mars , wenn ich mich net irre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (23. Januar 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> 30 seconds to mars , wenn ich mich net irre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


stimmt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (23. Januar 2008)

Jetzt bin ich dran oder ? wenn ja dann hier habt ihr was leichtes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (23. Januar 2008)

scheiße...ich kenn den...wer ist das denn nur?*name auf zunge lieg*


----------



## Schurkissimo (23. Januar 2008)

Der der komisch guckt?


----------



## Alanium (23. Januar 2008)

Tut mir Leid, war Wow spielen^^ Aber stimmt, ist der sänger von 30 Seconds to Mars! (Jared Leto)

Aber wer der neue ist? hmhmhm... kA -.-"


----------



## Bankchar (23. Januar 2008)

ach kommt, so schwer ist das nu auch net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (23. Januar 2008)

Nie gesehn das Gesicht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (23. Januar 2008)

me² 
Ich sag mal irgendwas... Oder auch nicht, wirklich kP, sag ma und post neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (23. Januar 2008)

Auflösen bitte. Ich hab den Typen schonmal gesehen, aber wer das ist, kann ich genausowenig sagen, wie alle anderen.^^


----------



## Bankchar (23. Januar 2008)

Also leutz, das ist Tim McIlrath. Sänger von Rise Against^^

So bin zu faul nu n bild zu uppen, also kann ruhig der nächste eins rein machen ^^


----------



## Lurock (23. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Na, wer is dat?

Hab auf die schnelle nix besseres gefunden, wollte unbedingt drankommen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Independent (23. Januar 2008)

Oh man ich komm nich auf den Bandnamen...
Haben die nicht Lausitz als Vorband von den Onkelz gespielt? 

Also der Langhaarige Bombenleger da oben...


----------



## LittleFay (24. Januar 2008)

Ich komme nicht drauf. Aber er hat eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit mit dem Sänger von CoB. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ciliu (24. Januar 2008)

Hätte der Wellige Haare
könnte er von Behemoth sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

Ciliu schrieb:


> Hätte der Wellige Haare
> könnte er von Behemoth sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nergal sieht aber anders aus!

Naja, wenns bis 15 Uhr keine gelöst hat, werd ichs mal auflösen.


----------



## Thront (24. Januar 2008)

angelo kelly?


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> angelo kelly?


Nein.


----------



## Ghulak (24. Januar 2008)

Ich tippe auf "Necrophagist". *aufsignaturschiel*


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

Ghulak schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf "Necrophagist". *aufsignaturschiel*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ach du je, ganz weit daneben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

Okay, dann löse ich mal auf....

Alexi Laiho, Sänger von CoB.

LittleFay war ja nah dran, aber ein "sieht ähnlich aus" reicht mir nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

Dann mach ich mal weiter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (24. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Dann mach ich mal weiter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das letzte Einhorn von In Extremo


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

Jep.


----------



## K0l0ss (24. Januar 2008)

Argatosch schrieb:


> Das letzte Einhorn von In Extremo



Ach verdammt. Da war einer schneller. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (24. Januar 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Ach verdammt. Da war einer schneller.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hehe ^^

Also:


----------



## Suci (24. Januar 2008)

ach verdammt ich kenne den aber der name fällt mir ned ein


----------



## Suci (24. Januar 2008)

auflösung bitte


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (24. Januar 2008)

Suci schrieb:


> auflösung bitte




jetzt schon?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

Den kennt eh keiner.^^


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (24. Januar 2008)

Sollte man aber, macht gute Musik ^^

Es ist Alexander Kaschte von Samsas Traum


----------



## K0l0ss (24. Januar 2008)

Wer macht jetzt weiter? Ich poste einfach mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



€dit : Sollte *sehr* leicht sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (24. Januar 2008)

mach mal


----------



## Suci (24. Januar 2008)

wer kennt den


mein Bild zählt nicht (noch nicht)


----------



## Argatosch - Son of Thorox (24. Januar 2008)

mach mal


----------



## Suci (24. Januar 2008)

System of a down


----------



## K0l0ss (24. Januar 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Wer macht jetzt weiter? Ich poste einfach mal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich war schneller. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




&#8364;dit: Falsch. System isset nicht.


----------



## Suci (24. Januar 2008)

hmm  POD Puddle of Mud


----------



## K0l0ss (24. Januar 2008)

Suci schrieb:


> hmm  POD Puddle of Mud



Nein. Sollte man eigentlich am Sänger erkennen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suci (24. Januar 2008)

jo er kommt mir auch sehr bekannt vor.  muss mal Musik auf PC durchhöhren dann fälts mir sicher ein ^^


----------



## K0l0ss (24. Januar 2008)

Ich warte nur auf VölligbuffeD, war das glaube ich...der weiß das 100%. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier nochmal das Bild.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

Static-X! Hammergeile Band!


----------



## K0l0ss (24. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Static-X! Hammergeile Band!



Was hab ich gesagt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Klar...die sind einfach nur geil. Ich liebe Waynes Stimme. Du bist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

Eigentlich leicht, wenn man sich die Instrumenta anguckt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suci (24. Januar 2008)

apocalyptica


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

Selbstverständlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suci (24. Januar 2008)

endlich auch mal richtig gehabt


Static-x   hätte ich wissen müssen

also nun mein Bild


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

Hmm, bestimmt ne deutsche Folk-Band, oder?

EDIT: Soltatio Mortis?


----------



## Suci (24. Januar 2008)

tja leider falsch

edit: deutsche Band stimmt aber


----------



## Suci (24. Januar 2008)

so hier nochmal das Bild damit ihr die Seite ned wechslen müsst


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

So, auflösen bitte. Keiner hat anscheinend einen Plan.


----------



## Zorkal (24. Januar 2008)

Ich erlaube mir einfach mal weiter zumachen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (24. Januar 2008)

noch nie gesehn O_o


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

Blub...schon wieder was, wo ich keine Ahnung hab. :>


----------



## Minastirit (24. Januar 2008)

the fat the 2 supid and a girl .. macht doch einfaches wie metallica oder rammstein oder sowas ..


----------



## Zorkal (24. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> the fat the 2 supid and a girl .. macht doch einfaches wie metallica oder rammstein oder sowas ..


Die sind Musiktechnisch wohl wichtiger als die gennannten Bands.


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Ich erlaube mir einfach mal weiter zumachen:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Pixies?


----------



## Zorkal (24. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Pixies?


Schummler?^^


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Schummler?^^


Jop, aber ich hab Recht oder?


----------



## Zorkal (24. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Jop, aber ich hab Recht oder?


Ja =/Habs grade noch editiert aber du warst zu schnell...*ARGH*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Ja =/Habs grade noch editiert aber du warst zu schnell...*ARGH*


Muhahaha! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bild kommt gleich, imageshack braucht verdammt lange zum Laden...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: VB du Pussy, du bist gar net dran!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

Wenn sich hier kein Arsch bewegt. :>


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Wenn sich hier kein Arsch bewegt. :>


Mist, ich komm net auf Imageshack... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann nehm ich wohl den Foreneigenen Upper... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

Sänger von Cannibal Corpse?


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Sänger von Cannibal Corpse?


Nein.

Hat nichts mit Death-Metal am Hut!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

Der sieht aber so aus. :>

Oder mein Gedächtnis spielt mir einen Streich.


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Der sieht aber so aus. :>
> 
> Oder mein Gedächtnis spielt mir einen Streich.


Dann spielts dir ein Streich, denn der macht Black Metal.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

Dimmu Borgir? Nekrophagist oder wie das heißt? Oder Gorgoroth?


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Dimmu Borgir? Nekrophagist oder wie das heißt? Oder Gorgoroth?


Der Typ ist keine Band... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

Also ist er "alleine"?


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Also ist er "alleine"?


Nein, er ist in einer Band, aber du sollst doch nur sagen wie er heißt, bzw. wer er ist! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

Jaaaa, keine Ahnung. Nimm nicht solch unbekannten Leute. Nimm welche, die entweder sehr bekannt sind, oder die auffällige Merkmale haben.


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Jaaaa, keine Ahnung. Nimm nicht solch unbekannten Leute. Nimm welche, die entweder sehr bekannt sind, oder die auffällige Merkmale haben.


Okay, extra für dich nochmal, diesmal sogar geschminkt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

Endstille? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder Cradle Of Filth? (Oder so...)


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Endstille?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Beides falsch... In einem deiner vorherigen Posts hast du die Band genannt, aber ich will den Namen von dem Kerl hier hören! (zumindest den Künstlernamen)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

Silenoz?


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Silenoz?


Das ist der Gitarrist der Band... komm schon, jezz isses einfach!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

Stian Tomt „Shagrath“ Thoresen


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Stian Tomt „Shagrath“ Thoresen


Jep. 

It´s your turn.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowrain (24. Januar 2008)

die 18 jahre version von Chuck Norris? xDDD


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

Schleppel?


----------



## Schleppel (24. Januar 2008)

rofl....ich will michzu den----den---dnene da oben nicht äussern....mama sagt immer, wenn du nix gutes über wen sagen kannst, sag lieber nix....oderso^^


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

Schleppel schrieb:


> rofl....ich will michzu den----den---dnene da oben nicht äussern....mama sagt immer, wenn du nix gutes über wen sagen kannst, sag lieber nix....oderso^^


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Sry, das musste halt raus... Es weiß ja jeder, dass das Ironie war!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

Ja, die sehen bekloppt aus, machen aber gute Musik.^^


----------



## Suci (24. Januar 2008)

Sry das ich erst jetzt auflösen kann was das war, hatte Feuerwehrübung.

Also es war Wolfenmond


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

Kennt doch keiner.^^


----------



## Suci (24. Januar 2008)

ich hätte auch noch andere im Angebot gehabt aber die mache ich erst rein wenn ich wieder dran bin.



von der Frisur her würde ich sagen Prodigy  aber glaube eher weniger dran das es die Band ist


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

Ne, The Prodigy sind nur drei glaub ich. Die Band die ich reingestellt habe, macht Mittelalterrock.


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ne, The Prodigy sind nur drei glaub ich. Die Band die ich reingestellt habe, macht Mittelalterrock.


Es ist nicht StS!
Es ist nicht In Extremo!
Es ist... mmh... Der letzte Firlefanz?

Edit meint: Die letzte Instanz!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

Fast, aber ich kann dir sagen, dass diese Band von den von dir genanten, sehr geschätzt wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Badcatha wüsste es. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Fast, aber ich kann dir sagen, dass diese Band von den von dir genanten, sehr geschätzt wird.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du hast was mir ihr am laufen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich wusste es!
Jezz hab ich gar keine Lust mehr auf plöde Bilderrätsel!

Aber auf ihrem Profil steht die Band da nicht!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

Ne, aber ein Zitat aus einem Lied dieser Band.^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

Zitat Wikipedia:

XXX ist der Name einer 1999 in Berlin gegründeten Band. Sie ist das elektronisch verstärkte Alter Ego der Mittelalter-Barden von Corvus Corax, die Besetzung weicht aber inzwischen leicht voneinander ab.



Achja, Lurock? Du kennst die Band.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ne, aber ein Zitat aus einem Lied dieser Band.^^


Wenn du das Zitat:


> Bitte lass mich dein Sklave sein!


meinst, findet man
auf den ersten 700 Seiten
keine Musik....


----------



## LittleFay (24. Januar 2008)

Tanzwut


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

Tanzwut?

Ne, ich kenn die Band net!

Edit: Aaaaahh, manno!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

Dies ist nur ein Teil des Liedes, das Badcatha zitiert.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

LittleFay hat den Punkt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

Schitt, schitt, schitt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittleFay (24. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte nicht auf den Dateinamen schauen - hatte keine Lust, den zu ändern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Suci (24. Januar 2008)

das ist Wizo


wusste ich auch so


----------



## LittleFay (24. Januar 2008)

Suci, du bist.


----------



## Suci (24. Januar 2008)

so jetzt mal was schweres


----------



## LittleFay (24. Januar 2008)

Hm, sehr klein und dunkel..
Dave Grohl?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

Keine schweren Sachen bitte, das führt nur zu unglaublich vielen fragen.

Es sei denn du hast das ironisch gemeint. Aber der Typ ist sehr schwer zu erkennen.


----------



## Suci (24. Januar 2008)

ja leider gibts das Bild ned grösser und nicht ihn Farbe. 
Aber als hilfe: er spielt bei ner Band die als Alternativeband von Rammstein gilt und ist Bassist


----------



## LittleFay (24. Januar 2008)

War meins falsch?


----------



## Suci (24. Januar 2008)

jep war falsch


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

Boah, pls besseres Bild! Oder zumindest ein Bild, wo die ganze Band drauf ist.


----------



## Suci (24. Januar 2008)

so mal schauen ob das besser ist


ein Lied von ihnen heisst: Leider


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

Mensch, das is wieder zu klein. ^^


----------



## LittleFay (24. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Mensch, das is wieder zu klein. ^^


 Japp. 
Und ich kenn die auch nicht. Der Song zB sagt mir gar nix.


----------



## Suci (24. Januar 2008)

jo ich habe ein grösseres Bild gesucht finde auber leider nix.

die Band ist nach einer Schiffart benannt die in der Arktis rumshippern


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

Galeone?^^


----------



## Suci (24. Januar 2008)

ne, die shippern ja nicht in der Arktis.


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Galeone?^^


Aaarg! Das ist ein Geldstück! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Du meinst Galeere, oder Eisbrecher oder so...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

Ok, Eskimoschiffchen? :O


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (24. Januar 2008)

Schaluppe?

Nein warte, Kajak!


----------



## Suci (24. Januar 2008)

fast aber noch nicht ganz  @Lurock


----------



## LittleFay (24. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Aaarg! Das ist ein Geldstück!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Es gibt ne Band namens Eisbrecher, sagt Google. ^^


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

LittleFay schrieb:


> Es gibt ne Band namens Eisbrecher, sagt Google. ^^


Haaa! Wusst ichs doch! Man bin ich gut!!


----------



## Suci (24. Januar 2008)

jetzt fehlt nur noch die Person auf dem Bild ^^


----------



## LittleFay (24. Januar 2008)

Martin Motnik ^^

Ich muss dazu sagen, ich hab gegoogelt - auf den Namen würde eh keiner grad kommen, da keiner die Band kennt...


----------



## Suci (24. Januar 2008)

genau, aber ich sagte es wird schwer

naja das Bild war halt leider wirklich klein


----------



## LittleFay (24. Januar 2008)

Was leichtes nach diesem schwierigen Akt ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

Alles nur dank mir!
/dickesEigenlob


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_Trujillo


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

LittleFay schrieb:


> Was leichtes nach diesem schwierigen Akt ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


War aber auch echt einfach! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie der auf der Bühne rumhampelt ist einmalig!!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

Tja, da geht es um Schnelligkeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittleFay (24. Januar 2008)

VöBu ist dran! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, der Kerl ist genial. Hab sie schon live gesehen, nach dem Ausstieg von Newstedt - es war fantastisch.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

Matthew Tuck


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Januar 2008)

Jep. So, bin für ne halbe Stunde weg. Hund ruft. Der muss mal so richtig Kacken! xD


----------



## Suci (24. Januar 2008)

hm die Band   Bullet


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Jep. So, bin für ne halbe Stunde weg. Hund ruft. Der muss mal so richtig Kacken! xD


Viel Glück!


----------



## Suci (24. Januar 2008)

naja würde auch gerne wieter machen muss aber leider mal schlafen gehen da ich morgen um viertel vor 5 aufstehen muss wegen Arbeit.

Also allen gute Nacht und viel Erfolg weiterhn beim Spiel


----------



## Lurock (24. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Easy!


----------



## LittleFay (24. Januar 2008)

Bin auch weg - in 10 Minuten hat meine bessere Hälfte Geburtstag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bis morgen.


----------



## Jácks (25. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Easy!


mhhhhhhhhhh schon mal gesehn...auch irgendein metaller...mir liegts auf der zunge


----------



## Jácks (25. Januar 2008)

wenn keiner sagt,sag ich was falsches^^
Disturbed ist es nicht,B.O. auch nicht...Absurd???


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (25. Januar 2008)

einer von denen hier?? 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schleppel (25. Januar 2008)

eh! die wollt ich posten wenn ich mal was weiss^^60% der bilder seh ich eh ned, damn imageshack


we are the hammer of the gods! bämbäm^^
http://youtube.com/watch?v=beXXa8Gvtrw


----------



## Lurock (26. Januar 2008)

Alles falsch bis jetzt,
ich löse mal auf:

Mick Thomson

VöBu du Pussy, das hättest du wissen müssen!

Mach irgendwer anders weiter...


----------



## Jácks (26. Januar 2008)

dann mach ich weiter...was gaaaaanz leichtes



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer ist das wohl?


----------



## Lurock (26. Januar 2008)

Keith Richards oder so?!


----------



## Jácks (26. Januar 2008)

richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Na, wer erkennt den Großen da?


----------



## Lurock (26. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Na, wer erkennt den Großen da?


Also, ich geb euch mal ein Tipp:
Er ist gelernter Konzertpianist und spielt Keyboard bei einer bekannten deutschen Band...

Jetzt ists aber einfach oder?


----------



## Mondryx (26. Januar 2008)

Flake Lorenz von Rammstein?


----------



## Lurock (26. Januar 2008)

Richtig!


----------



## Mondryx (26. Januar 2008)

ok...wer is das? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. Januar 2008)

Gib mal nen Tip, habe keinen Plan wer das sein könnte... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (26. Januar 2008)

is ne von ner ami band. haben größtenteils aber ihre wurzln nicht in den usa.


----------



## Lurock (26. Januar 2008)

Mmmh, okay.... da muss ich immernoch passen, es gibt leider
mehr als ein Dutzend Bands aus den U.S.A... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (26. Januar 2008)

Drummer der BloodHound Gang ?


----------



## Mondryx (26. Januar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Drummer der BloodHound Gang ?



nope

Tipp: der Name der Band von dem der Drummer ist setzt sich aus 3 Worten zusammen


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Januar 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> [...]
> so ich denke mal es ist
> 
> P.O.D.
> ...


der hat zwar ähnlichkeiten mit ihm aber der kerl an der klampfe passt iwie nich zu p.o.d.


----------



## Mondryx (27. Januar 2008)

Nunja...ich lös es mal auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist John Dolmayan. Der Drummer von System of a Down.

Dann kann jmd anderes weiter machen!


----------



## Lurock (27. Januar 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> ....
> Tipp: der Name der Band von dem der Drummer ist setzt sich aus *3* Worten zusammen






Mondryx schrieb:


> ...von *System of a Down*.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Januar 2008)

Toll, ich hätts erraten, wenn du nicht 3 gesagt hättest. -.-

Nooob!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (27. Januar 2008)

joa...muss, als ich gestern dran gedacht habe, das "a" in meinen gedanken weggelassen haben^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Januar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (27. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


corey taylor


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. Januar 2008)

So schwer wars ja auch nicht. *Wir brauchen neue Regeln hier drin!*


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Januar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> So schwer wars ja auch nicht. *Wir brauchen neue Regeln hier drin!*


warum?
willst du etwa vorschreiben wie schwer die bilder zu erraten sein sollen?


----------



## Jácks (28. Januar 2008)

ich mach mal weiter,
wer sind die denn,Namen von der band wird gesucht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (28. Januar 2008)

Cream?


----------



## Jácks (28. Januar 2008)

richtig...ich dachte die kennt ihr nicht -.-


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Januar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> richtig...ich dachte die kennt ihr nicht -.-


link anguggen ftw!!!


----------



## Incontemtio (28. Januar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> richtig...ich dachte die kennt ihr nicht -.-



So kann man sich täuschen... ~lächel~

_
Ich hätte sie übrings nicht gekannt._


----------



## Lurock (28. Januar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> richtig...ich dachte die kennt ihr nicht -.-


Dann bin ich wohl wieder dran...

Wer ist das?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (28. Januar 2008)

noe hoerq???^^


----------



## Lurock (28. Januar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> noe hoerq???^^


Fast.

Er spielt Gitarre bei **** ******

Einfacher gehts aber nicht mehr....


----------



## Jácks (28. Januar 2008)

es ist der gitarrist von Amon Amarth?


----------



## Lurock (28. Januar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> es ist der gitarrist von Amon Amarth?


Nein...


----------



## Jácks (28. Januar 2008)

ach mist,gib mal den anfangsbuchstaben


----------



## Lurock (28. Januar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> ach mist,gib mal den anfangsbuchstaben


Von der Band?

I*** M*****

aber das will ich eh nicht wissen, ich will den Namen der Person auf dem Bild hören!


----------



## Jácks (28. Januar 2008)

IRON MAIDEN


----------



## Lurock (28. Januar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> IRON MAIDEN


Sach ma, bist du blind?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bitte les´ dir meinen post noch 39865098776mal durch!


----------



## Jácks (28. Januar 2008)

janick gers


----------



## Lurock (28. Januar 2008)

Aiaiaiai... richtig....


----------



## Jácks (28. Januar 2008)

okay wer ist das



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (28. Januar 2008)

ach komm das wisst ihr doch!!!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Januar 2008)

Noch nie gesehen...


----------



## Jácks (28. Januar 2008)

er ist ein gitarrist...


----------



## Lurock (28. Januar 2008)

Immernoch kein Plan...
Ich meine Janick Gers von Iron Maiden sollte man kennen,
das ist Musikgeschichte! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber wer soll das da sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> okay wer ist das
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



zomfg der schaut aus wie ein lehrer von mir -.- 
aber kp wer das ist .. gitaristen kenn ich ned soo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur lead sänger^^


----------



## Jácks (28. Januar 2008)

soll ich auflösen???


----------



## Lurock (28. Januar 2008)

Ja, bitte, da kommt eh niemand drauf...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

doch doch ehm ne -.- 
auflösen und was einfach posten PLX z.b. den billi joe aus deiner sig oda so


----------



## Jácks (28. Januar 2008)

Okay,es ist Tom Morello von Rage Against The Machine...


----------



## Blizardboy (28. Januar 2008)

Woher soll man das denn wissen?? ^^


----------



## Lurock (28. Januar 2008)

Dann mach ich ma weiter:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizardboy (28. Januar 2008)

Also kurt cobain is es nicht xD


----------



## Lurock (28. Januar 2008)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> Also kurt cobain is es nicht xD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ach ne...


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

blond ca 40 jahre alt -.- wtf ^^ kenn ich ned .. gott bin ich schlecht im menschen raten 
ehm Legolars ? ^^


----------



## chopi (28. Januar 2008)

billy joe?


----------



## Lurock (28. Januar 2008)

2x nein....


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

http://www.nightwish.com/de/band/members/facts?id=4

Emppu von nightwish? schaut auch so doof aus ^^


----------



## Lurock (28. Januar 2008)

Auch falsch...


----------



## Blizardboy (28. Januar 2008)

Weiß keiner...


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

ach mist aber die schauen doch fast gleich aus ^^
der von nirvana? .. kleiner tipp plx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 z.b. was für mukke die machen oder so


----------



## Lurock (28. Januar 2008)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> Weiß keiner...


Ach, ihr 3 seit auf einmal die ganze Community...
Naja, ist schon erschreckend, dass das niemand weiß,
und es ist erschreckend, dass manche Leute meinen
sie müssten beweisen, dass sie nichts in der Birne
haben... ne chopi... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (28. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ach mist aber die schauen doch fast gleich aus ^^
> der von nirvana? .. kleiner tipp plx
> 
> 
> ...


44 Jahre alt, war in einer Rock-Band als Leadsänger aktiv,
bis die Band 2004, am Höhepunkt ihres Erfolges auseinander ging.


----------



## chopi (28. Januar 2008)

tss ich hab zahnpasta inner birne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (28. Januar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> 44 Jahre alt, war in einer Rock-Band als Leadsänger aktiv,
> bis die Band 2004, am Höhepunkt ihres Erfolges auseinander ging.


ich hab genau das bei wikipedia eingegeben,und es kam herbert grönemaier raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der wirds aber eher nicht sein


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

bei mir kahm pink floyd ^^ bei google -.- narf aber der typ schaut aus wie der spasst von nightwish


----------



## Lurock (28. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> ich hab genau das bei wikipedia eingegeben,und es kam herbert grönemaier raus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Minastirit schrieb:


> bei mir kahm pink floyd ^^ bei google -.- narf aber der typ schaut aus wie der spasst von nightwish



Beides falsch... aber das ihr nicht wisst, welche Band 2004, an ihrem Höhepunkt, aufgehört hat, ist schon übel... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

wenn ich die ned kenne dann wars keine die mir gefallen hat ^^

btw onkelz ist es auch ned ;D


----------



## Lurock (28. Januar 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ....
> btw onkelz ist es auch ned ;D


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Omg! Hört auf! Höööört auuuuf! Ich krieg Krämpfe.....

Edit: Es ist Kevin Russel von den onkelz....


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2008)

echt etzt Oo der hatte dunkle harre bei mir -.-^^
aber dachte kenne das gesicht -.- syr ersten 20 bilder der onkelz hatten die alle dunkle harre^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Januar 2008)

Ich hätte es sofort erkannt, wenn ich da gewesen wär. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (29. Januar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> billy joe?


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (24. Januar 2010)

Thread verschieben pls! 

*freu* neues Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

